# BBC Iplayer & ITV Player



## Jpkent (Feb 5, 2009)

when trying to catch up on either BBC or ITV Players I'm no longer able to watch the programme in full screen mode. On trying to full screen all I get is a white screen nothing else.
I have updated to IE8, updated flash player, neither has made a difference.
I have checked Firefox, Google Chrome, IE8 and I get the same white screen. Any ideas? Many thanks.


----------

